

Open Source projects ranked by awesomeness - plunchete
http://blog.masterbranch.com/post/20813500731/open-source-projects-ranked-by-awesomeness

======
jpeterson
_Ever wondered what projects are developed by the best kick ass hackers?_

Reads more like a list of the most well-known brogrammers to me.

~~~
mdehaan
Yep, this is a pretty lame ranking system. Projects are given more points the
more people are registered in them with accounts on the system.

Compare this with what Ohloh does, where someone can be ranked in the top #10
of contributors (or projects) without even signing up.

Ohloh doesn't offer very interesting stats, so I was expecting something more
for stats junkies, but this is considerably worse in most all respects.

It will result in Flickr-like interestingness numbers, where people who play
in the social network have more ratings, rather than a system that identifies
the most important projects or the most widely active developers.

~~~
plunchete
What kind of stats would you like to view?

We don't feel confortable ranking projects and people based on info from not
registered people, just our choice.

One of the things that really differentiates our ranking from Ohloh's is the
way we calculate the DevScore. The DevScore it's not a popularity rank and
it's not based on the amount of lines. The DevScore tries to measure the
impact of your contributions (measure the amount of code, the reputation of
the project and the reputation of the people that you work with) and of course
we are continuously improving it and open to heard feedback.

------
tedunangst
Fun fact: open source projects that host their own repos are categorically not
awesome.

~~~
victork2
Fun fact #2:

In the top 9 most awesome Open Source projects in the world 6 out of 9 are
ruby projects. Linux or Apache projects are not in the lists. Yep, seems about
right... (I am sarcastic of course)

Plus, but it may only be me, rating open source projects by "awesomeness" is a
gross misunderstanding of the nature of Open Source and the contribution that
everybody can bring into this world.

~~~
tzs
> In the top 9 most awesome Open Source projects in the world 6 out of 9 are
> ruby projects

Why did you pick the top 9?

~~~
vramosp
We didn't pick them, it's the result of the sum of its contributors' DevScore.
And we calculate the DevScore taking into account your contributions, the
reputation of your projects and the reputation of the people you work with.

~~~
tzs
I'm sorry, my question was ambiguous. I'm not asking how the list was
generated. I'm asking how the person my comment was in reply to, who
criticized it as being too ruby heavy, decided to base his criticism on the
top 9 elements of the top 10 list instead of basing it on all 10.

The natural sample would have been all 10 items in the top 10. Cutting it off
at the rather weird 9, especially considering that the 10th is not a ruby
item, gives the appearance that he massaged the data to support his position.

~~~
pauldino
The screen grab in the blog post only shows the top 9.

------
aidenn0
Linux just barely squeaks by in the top 100 at 99.

Other well known open source projects and their ranks:

asterisk: 16286

nginx: 13540

emacs: 2447

vim: 2618

a github page with somebody's vim configuration: 2068

clang: 2315

busybox: 11186

gcc: Not listed except for some ps3 ports aroynd 12k

Well we now know that emacs is more awesome than vim, but vim's configuration
format is more awesome than either.

------
drewda
ohloh.net has been at this for a number of years. I've found it a useful way
to make sure an open source project has enough lasting momentum before I start
to rely on it.

See also: <https://github.com/mmcgrana/gitcred>

------
dfc
In order to be awesome you have to register, wtf? I think this is proof that
RMS is the awesomest.

------
juanramon
It's curious to see ruby on top of the leaderbord. I guess it's because your
main source it's github, am I right? Anyway, It's a nice way to find newer
projects.

~~~
plunchete
It's not because Github is our main source but because we have more people
from Github registered (we have connectors to support git, svn, cvs and hg
open source projects from any forge).

Would be great to see people from other communities and/or languages (i.e
jquery ranks 13 but John Resig is not even registered)

~~~
DTrejo
This makes the data much less interesting to those who come from communities
that are generally not signed up.

You can't rank people without having them register?

~~~
vramosp
Yes, we could rank non registered members, but we prefere not to use data from
people that don't participate on Masterbranch.

------
toenail
A very nice list of projects to avoid. Well done.

------
arrakeen
the rails documentation branch at #1? apache maven? i think their algorithm
needs a bit more tuning

------
picsoung
It's a very interesting way to rank open source projects and see who are the
contributors :)

Good way to find new projects to contribute too

------
bitwize
Any list which doesn't have Linux, Apache, and Asterisk near the top =
automatic fail.

------
njyx
Looks very cool - do you normalize based on the number of developers per
project?

~~~
foobarbaric
Not for now. Depends on the total registered developers and their personal
score.

------
znq
Great idea. I develop many projects that are non-public and this is a nice way
to get publicly credit for them as well. I guess that there are many people
out there who don't actively contribute to open-source, but are still great
developers.

------
inakie
very cool!

